# Racking on sunday!



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

Holy shot anybody like doing this, time to get geared up!


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

All the time. 

Magneblasts are the worst from a racking failure perspective (Great breaker, horrible racking mech). We don't even let our guys rack those suited up, we always use remote racking to do those. 

Cell side bottles fail often, elevating mechanisms get tilted, over travel issues, etc...worst part is you have to rack them with the door open.


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes will have to rack with the door open, we will shutdown to do this, but we always keep our fingers crossed the remote disconnect works! 

It is 115kv transmission stepped down to 4160 in the yard. We will rack in 5 4160 breakers to perform service on the ones we remove


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Those motors fail all the time, or the mercury switches, we go through a ton of them. Are you performing all the recommended upgrades to them? There are about 15 that apply to that vintage (Hard to tell from pic). Not sure what you mean by "service" them.


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

We will have a company perform the required service work on them, you seem to be quite knowledgeable In this field. To rack in these breakers you must use a homemade tommy bar and a corded drill, at least that is how we do it. They are a GE breaker, I will post photos when I can get out to the power house to nite. The motor you are talking about is this for the racking of the. Breaker? 

I am new to racking these breakers and it scares the **** out of me!! Please feel free to give me any information that you feel I should be aware of withy this style breaker. I say that it should be a contracted gig for others to come in and rack but the company gave us a half day training with hydro and sent us to the shark tank!!


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry after reading your post again you are talking about the remote disconnect. And yes they are serviced once a year by a contractor, not sure the company though


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

That is the system! 



The last one is the old compressor! Thought you might like it, it is out of service thank The Lord


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

What kind of a facility is this? I'm just wondering because I've never met anyone with a 442A license before, or where they get hired.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Trigger_442A said:


> We will have a company perform the required service work on them, you seem to be quite knowledgeable In this field.


Yikes! MS operators, those have a lot of issues. GE has issued a ton of service and safety advisories on those over the last 50 years, I hope you are having all those ckecked or upgraded. Been working on these for 20 years. 


Trigger_442A said:


> To rack in these breakers you must use a homemade tommy bar and a corded drill, at least that is how we do it. The motor you are talking about is this for the racking of the. Breaker?


Tommy bar and drill motor? These are vertical lift, you roll it is the cell onto an elevating mechnisim, then you flip the switch on the lift motor to "raise" and up it goes. 

[/quote]I am new to racking these breakers and it scares the **** out of me!! Please feel free to give me any information that you feel I should be aware of withy this style breaker. I say that it should be a contracted gig for others to come in and rack but the company gave us a half day training with hydro and sent us to the shark tank!![/quote]

We use a device that you operate wirelessly from outside the arc flash boundary. No PPE (Or contractors) needed. http://ohsonline.com/directory/2012/07/arcsafe-rrs3mbii.aspx


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

While looking at these pics, I am very glad to say that I have never seen that. I wish you well on working with those old beasts.


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> What kind of a facility is this? I'm just wondering because I've never met anyone with a 442A license before, or where they get hired.


This is an automotive plant, 442A is industrial designation, I see you are from Alberta, in Ontario there are two electrical licenses one is 309A other is 442A. 
Most consider 442 a prisoner license because you are only allowed to work in industrial establishments. I am challenging my 309a. In the near future


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Trigger_442A said:


> This is an automotive plant, 442A is industrial designation, I see you are from Alberta, in Ontario there are two electrical licenses one is 309A other is 442A.
> Most consider 442 a prisoner license because you are only allowed to work in industrial establishments. I am challenging my 309a. In the near future


Well I actually am originally from Ontario where I was a 309A apprentice but now that I've moved there is only one catch-all license for electricians here, except for "Power Systems Electrician" which doesn't exist in Ontario. PSEs are higher voltage guys. I used to be interested in holding both 309A and 442A but most people told me it was a waste of time, and then I ended up moving. Are there places that specifically ask for a 442A? I did my first block of trade school in ON at Humber and not a single apprentice out of 65 guys and 1 girl was a 442.


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Well I actually am originally from Ontario where I was a 309A apprentice but now that I've moved there is only one catch-all license for electricians here, except for "Power Systems Electrician" which doesn't exist in Ontario. PSEs are higher voltage guys. I used to be interested in holding both 309A and 442A but most people told me it was a waste of time, and then I ended up moving. Are there places that specifically ask for a 442A? I did my first block of trade school in ON at Humber and not a single apprentice out of 65 guys and 1 girl was a 442.


Most places will take 309 or 442, but some places prefer the 309. I started as 309 with a service company in Toronto. I also did my trade school at Humber! I switched to industrial because I find it to be more challenging. I enjoy troubleshooting controls and plc's so I took this route. Now having been registered as both construction and industrial I can challenge both exams. I would not consider it a waste of time to get both licenses, reason being is they are both very challenging exams and passing both makes you that much more desirable.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool thanks, that is definitely something to look into if I ever move back to Ontario. I probably would have done the same as you if I had an opportunity available to me.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

good luck racking. be safe.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

JohnR said:


> While looking at these pics, I am very glad to say that I have never seen that. I wish you well on working with those old beasts.


 The kicker is I'd take a reconditioned Magnablast over much of what's being sold brand-new today. Those things are work horses.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Have that same breaker in my shop today


----------



## RICHGONZO1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I racked in several, no remote racking. Just a cat 4 suit, drill motor with special chuck, stand way to the side and look away. Don't stop drilling till upper limit switch made and shuts off power to the drill. Our setup appeared to be oem cuz you had a lever you had to hold down to engage the chuck to the racking mechanism. Many problems with mercury switches adjustment and that cheesy secondary contact plug that springs a little. Almost guarantee stupid thing wouldnt close the first time. My old companies policy was to rack everything out for mechanical maintenance, I believe unnecessary and putting electricians in harms way, especially with no remote rack. Thankfully remote close, not like my new plant which is the exact opposite. I'd much rather close with doors closed than rack with doors open


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

so how did the rack go ?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Trigger_442A said:


> Most consider 442 a prisoner license because you are only allowed to work in industrial establishments.


:blink:

I wish we had different licenses here for Industrial vs commercial or residential. Industrial is the only place I actually somewhat enjoy this trade, work sucks no matter what you do, but I'd rather do industrial than anything else.

I did a rare residential job yesterday and it was 4 hrs of misery. I hated everything about it. Small talk with the annoying home owner, make sure you don't let the cat outside, don't get snow/mud on the carpet, blown in insulation in the attic. Resi sucks! I'd rather take a good kick to the nuts! You guys that do this stuff all the time can keep it.

Oh, to only be "allowed" to work in industrial establishments. Sounds like heaven.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> :blink:
> 
> I wish we had different licenses here for Industrial vs commercial or residential. Industrial is the only place I actually somewhat enjoy this trade, work sucks no matter what you do, but I'd rather do industrial than anything else.
> 
> ...


You must be a employee. Because residential for one is not that bad and when it is your company residential service is a money maker and those " annoying homeowners " as you like to call them will be a money maker for you as we'll as a great form of advertising. In my business I mainly do residential . I have one light industrial client and a few commercial. I like it all but prefer residential service. Your in and out a lot faster and the money is good.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

RICHGONZO1 said:


> I racked in several, no remote racking. Just a cat 4 suit, drill motor with special chuck, stand way to the side and look away. Don't stop drilling till upper limit switch made and shuts off power to the drill. Our setup appeared to be oem cuz you had a lever you had to hold down to engage the chuck to the racking mechanism. Many problems with mercury switches adjustment and that cheesy secondary contact plug that springs a little. Almost guarantee stupid thing wouldnt close the first time. My old companies policy was to rack everything out for mechanical maintenance, I believe unnecessary and putting electricians in harms way, especially with no remote rack. Thankfully remote close, not like my new plant which is the exact opposite. I'd much rather close with doors closed than rack with doors open


We did ours the same way. I can't count how many I've racked in with no suit, not even a face shield. You do know the suit is only for an open casket, maybe.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Flytyingyaker said:


> You must be a employee. Because residential for one is not that bad and when it is your company residential service is a money maker and those " annoying homeowners " as you like to call them will be a money maker for you as we'll as a great form of advertising. In my business I mainly do residential . I have one light industrial client and a few commercial. I like it all but prefer residential service. Your in and out a lot faster and the money is good.


Yes, I am an employee and always will be. I will never be in business for myself precisely because I hate doing residential work. As a small company that will be the majority of your work (obviously there are exceptions, but this is the case most of the time). There is not one aspect of that type of work that appeals to me.

As an employee I get paid the same to crawl through blown in insulation on some crappy resi remodel, or wire a control panel in an industrial plant. Given the choice I'll take the industrial work 100 times out of 100. Like I said if I had a license that prohibited me from doing residential or commercial work I wouldn't shed 1 tear about it. That would be something to celebrate.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> Yes, I am an employee and always will be. I will never be in business for myself precisely because I hate doing residential work. As a small company that will be the majority of your work (obviously there are exceptions, but this is the case most of the time). There is not one aspect of that type of work that appeals to me.
> 
> As an employee I get paid the same to crawl through blown in insulation on some crappy resi remodel, or wire a control panel in an industrial plant. Given the choice I'll take the industrial work 100 times out of 100. Like I said if I had a license that prohibited me from doing residential or commercial work I wouldn't shed 1 tear about it. That would be something to celebrate.



What ever you got to tell yourself to convince your self that you are happy where you are at. 

Me personally I see no point in investing so many years and money into learning a trade and then using that experience to make someone else money. 

I realize running a business is not for everyone and the world needs yes men but for me I would hate to have to go back to work for someone. If I had to I think I would leave the electrical trade and try something else.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Flytyingyaker said:


> What ever you got to tell yourself to convince your self that you are happy where you are at.
> 
> Me personally I see no point in investing so many years and money into learning a trade and then using that experience to make someone else money.
> 
> I realize running a business is not for everyone and the world needs yes men but for me I would hate to have to go back to work for someone. If I had to I think I would leave the electrical trade and try something else.


Hey........ some of us are happy as employees, there is no convincing needed.

Not everyone wants to spend 24/7 thinking about work, many of us enjoy the ability to go home, forget about work and enjoy our families.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Flytyingyaker said:


> I realize running a business is not for everyone and the world needs yes men but for me I would hate to have to go back to work for someone. If I had to I think I would leave the electrical trade and try something else.


I have many reasons for not wanting to be in business. 

#1 - I suck at ass kissing, I am a horrible salesman

#2 - I absolutely hate residential work

#3 - I enjoy my free time and don't want to work 24/7. As an employee I just turn my company phone off at 3:00. As a business owner you can't do that or you'll lose customers to the next guy down the list that does answer his phone when they call.

#4 - I don't want to chase my money. I show up, work 40 hrs and my paycheck gets direct deposited into my bank account every Tuesday morning. No headaches.


Sure, I could probably make more money working for myself. There's also a huge possibility that I could lose everything. I'm not interested in taking that risk. I have a ton of respect for those of you who put it on the line everyday, It's just not for me. I make a good living as an employee and go home stress free every night.:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> Sure, I could probably make more money working for myself. There's also a huge possibility that I could lose everything. I'm not interested in taking that risk. *I have a ton of respect for those of you who put it on the line everyday, It's just not for me.* I make a good living as an employee and go home stress free every night.:thumbup:


Your list fits me as well and I also have a lot of respect for those that do make the leap. I am not a gambler and to me running a business looks a lot like gambling at the Casino, even if you are great at it you can be wiped out at any time.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Flytyingyaker said:


> ...I realize running a business is not for everyone and the world needs yes men....


You really think every employee is a "Yes Man"? You sound like an absolutely awesome boss....


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Ha ha.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Big John said:


> You really think every employee is a "Yes Man"? You sound like an absolutely awesome boss....



I think employees are disposable pieces of garbage who are to lazy or stupid to make it on their own so they mooch off of the real men.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

:no: That's not how you troll, buddy.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> :no: That's not how you troll, buddy.


He blew his load to early.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

BBQ said:


> He blew his load to early.


It doesn't happen often, but I literally LOL'd on that one.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

BBQ said:


> He blew his load to early.




Lol I am a amateur. I honestly don't feel that way. But I am so tired of the resi sucks, commercial and industrial is the way to go. As an employee I liked a variety I got bored with them all if I did not do something different often. Now as a business owner I love it all. However I prefer resi service.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

This hatred of this topic comes from years of being on jobs and listening to some dumbass commercial electrician talk down about resi when all he does is what he is told and if he had to think for himself he would be lost. 

Once you understand how to read plans commercial is easy and the plans just about take all the thinking out of the equation.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Flytyingyaker said:


> I think employees are disposable pieces of garbage who are to lazy or stupid to make it on their own so they mooch off of the real men.


Unbelievable. I'm a problem solver, not a paper pusher. I enjoy getting dirty and making things work again. I absolutely hate all the necessary administrative work that is required. That is why I choose to be a employee rather than an employer. 
I have an employer that sees me as a valuable asset rather than a "disposable piece of garbage." 
Sorry for the rant but I think that any "boss" that thinks his employees in this way is a boss I would not work for.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Tsmil said:


> Unbelievable. I'm a problem solver, not a paper pusher. I enjoy getting dirty and making things work again. I absolutely hate all the necessary administrative work that is required. That is why I choose to be a employee rather than an employer.
> I have an employer that sees me as a valuable asset rather than a "disposable piece of garbage."
> Sorry for the rant but I think that any "boss" that thinks his employees in this way is a boss I would not work for.


You obviously missed some things re read. 

Just like a dumb employee only sees what he wants to.

Hahaha


Oh and I see you have a dog as your picture. Dogs are stupid to.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Flytyingyaker said:


> ...Oh and I see you have a dog as your picture. Dogs are stupid to.


 :lol: Nice.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Big John said:


> :lol: Nice.


That's not true either. I actually love dogs. I have three. I like them better then people. Especially dumb employees.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Some live to work, others work to live. I prefer to do the latter. 

Some think to be a "real man" you must insult others and to treat others as being beneath you. 

As for my dog, yes, she is a stupid mutt. She is loyal to me and I treat her to a life of luxury. The same as an employer should treat an employee. Respect and devotion have to be mutual. 

I have re-read and apologize if I have mis-read or misunderstood your comments but I did and do see it as insulting.


----------



## RICHGONZO1 (Mar 5, 2012)

backstay said:


> We did ours the same way. I can't count how many I've racked in with no suit, not even a face shield. You do know the suit is only for an open casket, maybe.


Agreed, new policy, old timers never had suits and were doing crazy stuff. They told me they use to ground one phase of the buss, we have high resistance grounding, and clean said phase. 

I do believe however ppe is better than nothing. Could play a major role if something were to go wrong.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

RICHGONZO1 said:


> ...They told me they use to ground one phase of the buss, we have high resistance grounding, and clean said phase....


 Holy chit.  Just when you thought you've heard it all...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Flytyingyaker said:


> That's not true either. I actually love dogs. I have three. I like them better then people. Especially dumb employees.


The troll is strong in this one Obi Wan...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

well, why you ladies are trying to solve your emotional problems, I was just wondering if the OP got fried or what cause he never re posted after he racked.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Tsmil said:


> ..........As for my dog, yes, she is a stupid mutt........



She's not stupid. She's just a lazy dog and is a disposable piece of garbage who is too lazy to make it on her own by hunting her own food and finding her own shelter and fending for herself so she mooches off of a human. :laughing:


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

480sparky said:


> She's not stupid. She's just a lazy dog and is a disposable piece of garbage who is too lazy to make it on her own by hunting her own food and finding her own shelter and fending for herself so she mooches off of a human. :laughing:


Lol. Probably much smarter than I give her credit for.


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey wild leg! Never got fried!! Sorry for the late repost, everything went off without a hitch!! I brought to my company the information that zog gave me and we have been rebuilding breakers ever since. I believe this should be left to a trained professional in this field, I wish we had access to a guy like Zog to assist but we don't and thier doesn't seem to be many people around to work on these breakers. I cannot believe that someone would rack in live withy the doors open!! I believe this would be a cat. 4 risk exposure which means probable vaporization of the poor sob racking!! Anyhow we have racked in twice since then and I have a handle on the racking now. It is scary but necessary and this is what the hired me for so I have to get er done!!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

cool beans. stay safe.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Trigger_442A said:


> Hey wild leg! Never got fried!! Sorry for the late repost, everything went off without a hitch!! I brought to my company the information that zog gave me and we have been rebuilding breakers ever since. I believe this should be left to a trained professional in this field, I wish we had access to a guy like Zog to assist but we don't and thier doesn't seem to be many people around to work on these breakers. I cannot believe that someone would rack in live withy the doors open!! I believe this would be a cat. 4 risk exposure which means probable vaporization of the poor sob racking!! Anyhow we have racked in twice since then and I have a handle on the racking now. It is scary but necessary and this is what the hired me for so I have to get er done!!


We cover all over North America, most plants ship breakers to us but we also have mobile breaker shops we deploy to plants for large rebuild jobs on site.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Zog said:


> We cover all over North America, most plants ship breakers to us but we also have mobile breaker shops we deploy to plants for large rebuild jobs on site.


 
Does Magna V do that up here?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Flytyingyaker said:


> I think employees are disposable pieces of garbage who are to lazy or stupid to make it on their own so they mooch off of the real men.


Sounds like our druggie, loser friend Rush Limp****. Also known as "the prince of entitlement".


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

Zog said:


> We cover all over North America, most plants ship breakers to us but we also have mobile breaker shops we deploy to plants for large rebuild jobs on site.


I will let my supervisor know!! Thanks


----------

